# Pamācības >  BGA lodēšana

## abergs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB1InDsWCjQ

----------


## Delfins

Forši, bet baigām meistarīgām rokām jābūt. Es nemācētu.

----------


## juris90

> Forši, bet baigām meistarīgām rokām jābūt. Es nemācētu.


 es ar ne un dzert ari nevar  ::

----------


## Epis

Tur bez optiskā mikroskopa man liekās ka BGA lodes pārlodēt nevar, jo tā var Akls palikt tik smalku lodējot.
un tur vidakā man liekās ka tas čips arī stāvēja zem melna, fonā knapi pamanām mikroskopa, vai kautkāda cita palielināmā stikla. 

Es domāju ka šādi varētu mierīgi kādu savu nolodēto BGA čipa lodes uzlodēt, tur ir 1mm pitch bet tai vidakā man liekas kā bīj microBGA 0.5-0.6mm pitch

----------


## dmd

nezinu par fonā knapi pamanāmo mikroskopu, bet stāvēja viņš zem binokulāra (stereomikroskops) apskatāma @2:23
teksta komentārs video - stereomikroskops 20x (arī laba lupa der)

----------


## Vikings

Pazīstami instrumenti tur tika izmantoti. Ja fēns vēl ir lietojams, tad tā vakumpincete gan, manuprāt, ir zem kritikas. Detaļu ar viņu var nocelt, bet precīzi nolikt vietā un neizkustinot palaist vaļā es nezinu vai ir tik viegli.

----------

